# Squidgies colour consistency



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Please forgive if this has been covered in past 12 months. Great product gone feral. Shame in my opinion. I know it's not just me. Happy or not let us know. Love the s factor though.v


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Specifics? Examples?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

nezevic said:


> They downsized the 6inch squidgey fish. Grumble grumble grumble. My favourite jew lure.


Grasshopper

I foresee DIY SP lures in your future


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes the bloodworm wriggler in particular of the 100mm variety. Apologies for being so vague. Tried some other colours but the bloodworm in that size was a favourite.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

robsea said:


> Yes the bloodworm wriggler in particular of the 100mm variety. Apologies for being so vague. Tried some other colours but the bloodworm in that size was a favourite.


Have they stopped making it?


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

BigGee said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Specifics? Examples?
> ...


X2


----------



## mudpat (Feb 21, 2011)

nezevic said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > nezevic said:
> ...


Piece of cake, use plaster of paris to make your mould and clone them, cheap as chips.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

BigGee said:


> Sorry Rob, didn't mean to hijack your thread but I've been following this as this was one of my favorites too.
> 
> Gee


  Gee as I got sidetracked with a new toy. If the original colour is making a comeback I may stock up a bit. Seems to be pot luck at the moment in the 100 mm range.


----------



## Steve13 (Jan 21, 2014)

Noticed the colour difference between the Pro Range and the standard.... not good. Even colour on the packet for one type of Squidgies doesn't match another type with the same stated colour.

On another note I've noticed a strong aniseed smell from some Squidgies from both Pro Range or standard. Anyone had this experience ? 
Tried leaving the packet open to air it out but no change. Something tells me fish wont be chasing a piece of liquorice no matter how much s factor is plastered on !

Steve


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Steve13 said:


> Something tells me fish wont be chasing a piece of liquorice no matter how much s factor is plastered on !


Maybe not correct Steve, aniseed another powerful smell is a strong attractant, and some years ago knew a bloke who dipped fresh bait into kerosene to out fish fresh bait results on occasion.


----------

